# What is ground safety like in MMA?



## moonhill99 (Sep 24, 2016)

Rolling around on the ground and wrestling on the ground that can cause cuts, scratches and burns? Because lot of MMA figters have no shirt on  and some that do just have t-shirt and shorts.  What is to stop cuts, scratches and burns? The rubbing and friction on the ground?

Any protective clothing? Those skin tight clothing help?


----------



## drop bear (Sep 24, 2016)

Rash vests work. fighting is physical you may get scratched if you engage in it.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 24, 2016)

drop bear said:


> fighting is physical you may get scratched if you engage in it.


LOL... 
Bruises, black eyes, and bloody noses & lips may well happen also.
You may as well add broken/dislocated toes or fingers and cauliflower ear/s.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 25, 2016)

moonhill99 said:


> Rolling around on the ground and wrestling on the ground that can cause cuts, scratches and burns? Because lot of MMA figters have no shirt on  and some that do just have t-shirt and shorts.  What is to stop cuts, scratches and burns? The rubbing and friction on the ground?
> 
> Any protective clothing? Those skin tight clothing help?



Most people train in rash guards. In competition I don't think many are too worried about Mat burn as much as the guy trying to knock them out and disconnect their limbs.


----------



## msmitht (Sep 25, 2016)

Rash guards, spatz and a good cleaningredients product used daily. We use dollamur mat cleaner or Kennedy surface cleaner.  Can't fully prevent rashes, scrapes and burns but we can keep mat clean so no infections....at least not from our gym


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 25, 2016)

Nothing wrong with a bit of rubbing and friction.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 25, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of rubbing and friction.


I agree... but if you keep that up and I'm sure there are some who are going to be in trouble or embarrassed.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 25, 2016)

Danny T said:


> I agree... but if you keep that up and I'm sure there are some who are going to be in trouble or embarrassed.



It's all in the mind... we Brits love a double entendre.


----------



## msmitht (Sep 25, 2016)

Danny T said:


> I agree... but if you keep that up and I'm sure there are some who are going to be in trouble or embarrassed.


Embarrassed that they got a mat burn or marks on skin from pressure? I have come home and seen 2 feet of what looks like red spiderwebs on my chest from my opponents pressure. Have marks all over my neck and face from chokes, forearms, thighs, heels, ....etc.
They heal and disappear. Sometimes you get a lip cut or a eat an elbow.  It happens. Is a combat art.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 25, 2016)

msmitht said:


> Embarrassed that they got a mat burn or marks on skin from pressure? I have come home and seen 2 feet of what looks like red spiderwebs on my chest from my opponents pressure. Have marks all over my neck and face from chokes, forearms, thighs, heels, ....etc.
> They heal and disappear. Sometimes you get a lip cut or a eat an elbow.  It happens. Is a combat art.


Uh...maybe you missed Tez3's double entendre.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 25, 2016)

Scratches and burns on the body are very insignificant; for me it's always the feet getting burned (fortunately my feet are very calloused). I wear rashgurads mostly cause they don't interfere with movement and manage my sweat during BJJ.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 25, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> fortunately my feet are very calloused



Urgh! that is not an attractive thought, my dear, girlfriends will not be amused, trust me. You don't need callouses on your feet to have tough feet.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 25, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Urgh! that is not an attractive thought, my dear, girlfriends will not be amused, trust me. You don't need callouses on your feet to have tough feet.


They aren't very visible. I just got them from a lot of barefoot activities, not to make them tough or anything.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 25, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> They aren't very visible. I just got them from a lot of barefoot activities, not to make them tough or anything.



I'm trying to think how to put this lol, ladies like to *feel* smooth feet. I walk around a lot of the time in bare feet, in the house, garden and training etc, done it for years and my feet are smooth.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 25, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I'm trying to think how to put this lol, ladies like to *feel* smooth feet. I walk around a lot of the time in bare feet, in the house, garden and training etc, done it for years and my feet are smooth.


Most of my time in bare feet is on concrete and wood c:


----------

